

Does workflow always have to suck? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/04/does-workflow-always-have-to-suck.html

======
tezza
For non coders:

Rate of learning of features required > rate of retention of features.

That's the real problem even with competent workflow GUI tools.

Workflow is hard. It is very easy to deadlock/livelock which you cannot
explain to untrained people consitently.

\-- On top of this someone has to version, maintain & support the workflow
tool too. BPEL gets represented as magic, but reality intrudes

------
alexitosrv
BPM and Workflow technologies sound glamorous, but they are not easy. This is
because human beings work in extremely complex ways. The main problem is
integration with almost everything.

